# Sexing a Heterometrus Spinifer (Malaysian forest scorpion)



## TarquinWJ (May 14, 2012)

Hi, I recently picked up a Heterometrus Spinifer (sold as a generic "Asian forest scorpion", but the blue-green light effect and pincer ridges give it away as spinifer). A bit over a year old, 10.5 cm long, no idea what instar. By all means tell me that this is too young to sex accurately:
















Pectines look small - I can't tell if that's female or just juvenile - but they do almost reach the first book lungs. The operculum looks sort-of oval (male) but also sort-of pointed towards the tail (female). So I am confused.

If someone could sex it, that would be great, and if you could tell me how you came to that conclusion, that would be even better :2thumb:
If you need any other pictures, please say so.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Male.


----------



## TarquinWJ (May 14, 2012)

Many thanks for that 
How did you determine that it is male - would a female have a much more pointed operculum?


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

TarquinWJ said:


> Many thanks for that
> How did you determine that it is male - would a female have a much more pointed operculum?


More pointed operculum also judging on underside pics.


----------

